# Marotta verso il Milan. Accetterà l'offerta di Elliott.



## admin (29 Settembre 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).

*Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).



Magari, magari, magari!!!


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).



E cosi si avvicinerebbe clamorosamente anche Conte. Credo che dall'anno prossimo, ne sono sicuro al 100%, inizieremo davvero a divertirci seriamente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari, magari, magari!!!



.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E cosi si avvicinerebbe clamorosamente anche Conte. Credo che dall'anno prossimo, ne sono sicuro al 100%, inizieremo davvero a divertirci seriamente.



Speriamo, speriamo.

Basta mediocrità.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Speriamo, speriamo.
> 
> Basta mediocrità.



Ricordiamoci che a portare Conte alla Juve fu proprio Marotta.


----------



## mabadi (29 Settembre 2018)

ma non sono troppi tre AD?


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2018)

Stiamo per fare un dream team di dirigenti (Gazidis, Marotta, Gandini, Leonardo e Maldini, sempre che Gandini non si faccia convincere da Galliani ad andare al Monza), ma che si ricordino che il vero dream team, o anche qualcosa di vagamente somigliante, serve averlo sul campo...


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ma non sono troppi tre AD?



Gandini ai tempi era direttore dell'area organizzativa. Potrebbe riprendere quel ruolo.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Settembre 2018)

Dio volesse


----------



## ventu84090 (29 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Stiamo per fare un dream team di dirigenti (Gazidis, Marotta, Gandini, Leonardo e Maldini, sempre che Gandini non si faccia convincere da Galliani ad andare al Monza), ma che si ricordino che il vero dream team, o anche qualcosa di vagamente somigliante, serve averlo sul campo...



A dire il vero Sky ha smentito Gandini a Milan..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Settembre 2018)

scusate ma quanti Ad dovremmo avere. Non sono un po' troppi due Ad e due Ds?


----------



## David Drills (29 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> scusate ma quanti Ad dovremmo avere. Non sono un po' troppi due Ad e due Ds?


Metti caso che uno si infortuna...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Settembre 2018)

Abbiamo più dirigenti che punte


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Settembre 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> scusate ma quanti Ad dovremmo avere. Non sono un po' troppi due Ad e due Ds?



Marotta AD che si occupa della parte sportiva e Gazidis AD che si occupa della parte economica-finanziaria. E' cosi semplice.


----------



## David Drills (29 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Marotta AD che si occupa della parte sportiva e Gazidis AD che si occupa della parte economica-finanziaria. E' cosi semplice.


E Leonardo cheffà?


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Settembre 2018)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E Leonardo cheffà?



Direttore sportivo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).



Marotta e Gazidis AD, Leonardo DS e Maldini plenipotenziario sarebbero la garanzia di un futuro vincente.
Così evitiamo anche di riprendere Gandini che è un berlusconiano di ferro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Marotta AD che si occupa della parte sportiva e Gazidis AD che si occupa della parte economica-finanziaria. E' cosi semplice.



Si ma l' Ad alla parte sportiva non serve, perché in teoria Leonardo e Maldini coprono ampiamente ruolo di Ad sportivo e Ds insieme


----------



## Eziomare (29 Settembre 2018)

Servono i campioni, i bravi dirigenti già li abbiamo.
E poi Marotta puzza di juventino.


----------



## Casnop (29 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gandini ai tempi era direttore dell'area organizzativa. Potrebbe riprendere quel ruolo.


Sarebbe un manager esterno al board. Marotta con Gazidis ripeterebbe invece lo schema assunto alla Juventus con Aldo Mazzia: poteri di CEO, con competenze nell'area sportiva, ovvero il core business della società, mentre Gazidis assumerebbe quelle di direttore dell'area finanziaria e commerciale (CFO/CCO), detenute da Mazzia nel club torinese. Beh, chapeau, Mr. Singer.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Settembre 2018)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Servono i campioni, i bravi dirigenti già li abbiamo.
> E poi Marotta puzza di juventino.



Ancora con sta storia che puzza di juventino? Dovete iniziare ad entrare nell'ottica che i vincenti in questo momento vengono tutti dalla Juve. Più persone e giocatori riusciamo a strappare a quella squadra e meglio è per noi.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia che puzza di juventino? Dovete iniziare ad entrare nell'ottica che i vincenti in questo momento vengono tutti dalla Juve. Più persone e giocatori riusciamo a strappare a quella squadra e meglio è per noi.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Settembre 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> secondo quanto riportato da alvise cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di the sun, marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla juve qui http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da elliott e passerà al milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'ad del milan (probabilmente insieme a gazidis ndr).


----------



## Eziomare (29 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia che puzza di juventino? Dovete iniziare ad entrare nell'ottica che i vincenti in questo momento vengono tutti dalla Juve. Più persone e giocatori riusciamo a strappare a quella squadra e meglio è per noi.



Lo stile viene molto prima di qualsivoglia vittoria. 
Almeno per me.
Io schifo i Conte e i Marotta, alcuni tra voi li auspicano.


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Settembre 2018)

Ma se anziché continuare a prendere dirigenti... iniziassimo a comprare un giocatore???
Niente contro Marotta per carità, un grande.
Ma domani gioca Borini in attacco ... forse un bell'attaccante sarebbe meglio....


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Settembre 2018)

Un sogno, speriamo!


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Settembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ma se anziché continuare a prendere dirigenti... iniziassimo a comprare un giocatore???
> Niente contro Marotta per carità, un grande.
> Ma domani gioca Borini in attacco ... forse un bell'attaccante sarebbe meglio....



Le grandi squadre si fanno proprio partendo dalla società e dalla dirigenza. Questa è una mia sensazione, ma secondo del Milan di quest'anno nei prossimi anni ne rimarrà ben poco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2018)

A me pare assurdo avere tutti sti dirigenti. Il direttore sportivo dovrebbe essere Leonardo e l'AD Gazidis. Marotta che cavolo viene a fare?


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2018)

*Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*


----------



## luigi61 (29 Settembre 2018)

Mr Singer chapeau, sta costruendo un board da sogno: detto questo i tifosi d'ora in avanti si aspettano anche una rosa da sogno visto la qualità molto scadente di quella attuale; attendiamo SMS e altri di stessa levatura per tornare lassù in cima


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



Bah, mi sembra davvero difficile che possa andare alla Roma a fare da parafulmine per le plusvalenze.


----------



## Zenos (29 Settembre 2018)

Metterei Marotta punta centrale e Gandini esterno alto a sinistra.


----------



## Petrecte (29 Settembre 2018)

Tutti contenti di avere in società questo personaggio? Beh io no , non dimentico le sue dichiarazioni ne i suoi arroganti atteggiamenti.
Ah e comunque prendere questo figuro significa spalancare le porte al pizzaiolo eh .....


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bah, mi sembra davvero difficile che possa andare alla Roma a fare da parafulmine per le plusvalenze.



Esatto, alla Roma non credo proprio. Più che altro ho paura di qualche club estero.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Settembre 2018)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Tutti contenti di avere in società questo personaggio? Beh io no , non dimentico le sue dichiarazioni ne i suoi arroganti atteggiamenti.
> Ah e comunque prendere questo figuro significa spalancare le porte al pizzaiolo eh .....



E perchè secondo te tutta quella guerra che ha fatto Mirabelli nei confronti di Raiola è stata produttiva? Ma dai.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Settembre 2018)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Tutti contenti di avere in società questo personaggio? Beh io no , non dimentico le sue dichiarazioni ne i suoi arroganti atteggiamenti.
> Ah e comunque prendere questo figuro significa spalancare le porte al pizzaiolo eh .....



Io me ne frego! Il tifoso rossonero è stanco di prendere schiaffi dall Empoli e dal Cagliari! Il tifoso del Milan vuole tornare a vincere! Con pizzaioli vari, occhi storti e stregoni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2018)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Tutti contenti di avere in società questo personaggio? Beh io no , non dimentico le sue dichiarazioni ne i suoi arroganti atteggiamenti.
> Ah e comunque prendere questo figuro significa spalancare le porte al pizzaiolo eh .....




Più che altro a me non convince molto, molte delle sue fortune sono iniziate grazie ai regali di Galliani, vedi pirlo, tevez ecc.. Mi sembra più qualcosa dovuto a fattori esterni che reali capacità. Un po' come Allegri che ha il culo di trovarsi nel momento migliore alla Juventus senza avversari


----------



## Beppe85 (29 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Le grandi squadre si fanno proprio partendo dalla società e dalla dirigenza. Questa è una mia sensazione, ma secondo del Milan di quest'anno nei prossimi anni ne rimarrà ben poco.



In generale sono d'accordo con te... ma noi stiamo esagerando.
Leo, Paolo, Gazidis, Gandini... e siamo già a 4... con Marotta sarebbero addirittura 5... 
Tutto sto casino solo per rimandare Maldini e Leonardo in campo... 
Maldini molto meglio di Tutti i nostri terzini... e Leo al posto di Suso!


----------



## Giangy (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



Magari, speriamo


----------



## alcyppa (29 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia che puzza di juventino? Dovete iniziare ad entrare nell'ottica che i vincenti in questo momento vengono tutti dalla Juve. Più persone e giocatori riusciamo a strappare a quella squadra e meglio è per noi.



Grazie.


Comunque Marmotta non mi ha mai convinto ma vabbè...


----------



## __king george__ (29 Settembre 2018)

che notizia raga….


----------



## Djici (29 Settembre 2018)

"eh ma Marotta al secondo anno"


----------



## diavolo (29 Settembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Metterei Marotta punta centrale e Gandini esterno alto a sinistra.



Con la sua visione di gioco sarebbe un delitto non farlo giocare da regista.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



Un miracolato delle ruberie gobbe. È Paratici l'unico buono al netto delle ruberie.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Settembre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Un miracolato delle ruberie gobbe. È Paratici l'unico buono al netto delle ruberie.



Temo anche io una cosa simile ma è puramente sensazione, non posso sapere.

Se dovessi rubarne uno da loro comunque andrei proprio su Paratici.


----------



## mil77 (29 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari, magari, magari!!!



Magari a fare cosa??? Visto che Marotta è di solbiate arno e lo conosco da anni. Lui ha sempre detto che il mercato lo fa paratici e lui ha il potere di firma. Ma x quello noi abbiamo già preso gazidis


----------



## Anguus (29 Settembre 2018)

Allora, Il milan è la prima cosa a cui ho pensato appena ho letto che si dimetteva, anzi sarei venuto a scrivere qui che era un profilo su cui gettarsi a fionda, per competenza e per ciò che ha dimostrato in 8 anni. C'è tantissimo di suo in quello che ha fatto la Juve sinora. Ovvio, fatico a credere a una sua contemporanea presenza con Gazidis, tranne che si vada per il doppio ad, con aree di competenza diverse.


----------



## sacchino (29 Settembre 2018)

Lo hanno mollato, troppe pastette con i procuratori.


----------



## Aron (29 Settembre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero Sky ha smentito Gandini a Milan..



Finché non c’è niente di ufficiale ogni ipotesi resta aperta. L’importante è che arrivi almeno uno tra Gandini e Marotta


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Un miracolato delle ruberie gobbe. È Paratici l'unico buono al netto delle ruberie.



Sacrosanta verità.


----------



## Petrecte (29 Settembre 2018)

Noi non siamo come quelli la ! Non lo siamo mai stati e non voglio che lo diventiamo. 
Marotta incarna tutto ciò che odio di quelli la , arroganza , spocchia , zero rispetto per avversari e regole , ma la cosa che più mi dispiace è che molti tifosi si stanno piegando al motto gobbo "vincere è l'unica cosa che conta" , per me invece l'unica cosa che conta è "come si vince".
Potranno vincere anche altri 10 scudetti ma non mi piegherò mai alla loro mentalità, lo stesso discorso vale per l'allenatore che tutti qui vorrebbero domani sulla nostra panchina ... uno che ha insultato Boban, che nemmeno davanti alle immagini ha ammesso di aver rubato uno scudetto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Settembre 2018)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Noi non siamo come quelli la ! Non lo siamo mai stati e non voglio che lo diventiamo.
> Marotta incarna tutto ciò che odio di quelli la , arroganza , spocchia , zero rispetto per avversari e regole , ma la cosa che più mi dispiace è che molti tifosi si stanno piegando al motto gobbo "vincere è l'unica cosa che conta" , per me invece l'unica cosa che conta è "come si vince".
> Potranno vincere anche altri 10 scudetti ma non mi piegherò mai alla loro mentalità, lo stesso discorso vale per l'allenatore che tutti qui vorrebbero domani sulla nostra panchina ... uno che ha insultato Boban, che nemmeno davanti alle immagini ha ammesso di aver rubato uno scudetto.



Iniziamo prima a vincere qualcosa, poi penseremo anche a "come si vince".


----------



## Petrecte (29 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Iniziamo prima a vincere qualcosa, poi penseremo anche a "come si vince".


Di vincere come fanno loro ne faccio orgogliosamente a meno , si tengano i loro scudetti rubati e stiano lontani dal Milan .


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Settembre 2018)

Notizia che mi lascia basito.
Nonostante Marotta abbia sicuramente dei meriti per la Juve attuale, quello bravo tra i 2 è Paratici e lo dimostra il fatto che da direttore sportivo a quanto pare ha fregato il posto allo stesso Marotta grazie all'affare Ronaldo imbastito da lui.
E in effetti un'operazione di una portata del genere dovrebbe farla principalmente un AD.

Boh mi lascia perplesso, anche per stile e le sue parole su di noi in passato. Il nostro stile non deve perdersi, è ciò che ci ha reso più grandi dei gobbi. 
Poi 5 persone in dirigenza a che servono? A sto punto, se Gandini è certo, perché prendere Marotta? Non è meglio prendere un uomo di mercato come Berta visto che Leo e Paolo hanno comunque da imparare un po' di mestiere sul campo?

Ma vediamo, a quanto pare abbiamo voglia di fsr guerra. Ma spero questa voglia si tramuti in fatti, soprattutto sui giocatori che vanno in campo. Non mi importa che costino 5 o 100 milioni ma dobbiamo prendere giocatori validi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



Questo lo odio decisamente.

Mah, posso chiudere un occhio sui dirigenti interisti degli ultimi anni, su Conte, su Bonucci, tutto per il bene del Milan. Ma poi c'è un limite, Marmotta è dura farmelo andare giù anche se fosse il fenomeno mondiale dei dirigenti. 

Sinceramente ora da Elliott mi attendo un grande allenatore e top player. Di dirigenti mi sono anche stufato.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



Ormai abbiamo più AD che centravanti


----------



## babsodiolinter (30 Settembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo lo odio decisamente.
> 
> Mah, posso chiudere un occhio sui dirigenti interisti degli ultimi anni, su Conte, su Bonucci, tutto per il bene del Milan. Ma poi c'è un limite, Marmotta è dura farmelo andare giù anche se fosse il fenomeno mondiale dei dirigenti.
> 
> Sinceramente ora da Elliott mi attendo un grande allenatore e top player. Di dirigenti mi sono anche stufato.



.


----------



## Casnop (30 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*


Occorre segnalare l'interessamento per Marotta da parte del Napoli di De Laurentiis, secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera, oggi.


----------



## Nils (30 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E cosi si avvicinerebbe clamorosamente anche Conte. Credo che dall'anno prossimo, ne sono sicuro al 100%, inizieremo davvero a divertirci seriamente.



Scusa, Marotta ha cortesemente accompagnato Conte alla porta, perchè dovrebbe rivolerlo?
Ma non avete capito che se fate il nome di Conte a qualsiasi dirigente Juventino gli fate venire l'orticaria?


----------



## Nils (30 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Iniziamo prima a vincere qualcosa, poi penseremo anche a "come si vince".



Noi siamo il Milan, vogliamo vincere solo da Milan
anche gli anonimi 7 scudetti di fila vinti dalla Juve in questi anni, ci schifano, così come gli scudetti di carta dei cugini.


----------



## Love (30 Settembre 2018)

non so quanto possa rendere fuori dal contesto juve...ma poi quanti dirigenti e ad dobbiamo avere...ma poi sono anche stipendi importanti..


----------



## Wildbone (30 Settembre 2018)

Evvai! Aggiungiamo un'altra figurina all'album dirigenziale.
Intanto sulla panchina abbiamo ancora Rino Gattuso.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Settembre 2018)

Bene, uno che non ci penserebbe due volte a spingere per l'esonero del mediocre che abbiamo in panchina


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (30 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



La squadra con più dirigenti del mondo


----------



## Sotiris (30 Settembre 2018)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Noi siamo il Milan, vogliamo vincere solo da Milan
> anche gli anonimi 7 scudetti di fila vinti dalla Juve in questi anni, ci schifano, così come gli scudetti di carta dei cugini.



A me frega meno di zero di sta storia di come si vince. Con questa roba continueremo ad avere ex milanisti incapaci in panchina e a collezionare sesti posti anonimi mentre altri collezionano scudetti e coppe.
Tra l'altro Ancelotti è stato sì un giocatore del Milan, ma ha allenato pure la Juventus prima di aprire un ciclo da noi. Con sti ragionamenti allora non avremmo ingaggiato neanche lui in quanto ex allenatore gobbo.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



Marotta è abituato da anni ad esser AD unico, qui dovrebbe dividersi con Gazidis, da capire in che modo e se la convivenza sia possibile. 

Alla Roma invece avrebbe sicuramente totale libertà.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Settembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Marotta è abituato da anni ad esser AD unico, qui dovrebbe dividersi con Gazidis, da capire in che modo e se la convivenza sia possibile.
> 
> Alla Roma invece avrebbe sicuramente totale libertà.



E che va a fare alla Roma? A raccattare qualche plusvalenza?


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E che va a fare alla Roma? A raccattare qualche plusvalenza?



Sai, uno abituato ad agire da solo magari ricerca questa stessa situazione...non è cosi scontato venga da noi perchè il progetto è ambizioso...


----------



## jacky (30 Settembre 2018)

Ennesima dimostrazione, CLAMOROSA, di come la Juventus sia anni luce davanti agli altri.
Cambia prima di iniziare a perdere, per ritrovare nuovi stimoli e continuare con i successi.
Agnelli sa bene che quando un manager sedimenta e sta troppi anni, poi vengono fuori le magagne e si prendono troppo potere (Agnelli, Giraudo, Galliani, etc...).
Onore a loro, che vincono e non si accontentano. MAI.

Io da noi aspetto i caroselli se arriviamo quarti a -25 dalla prima.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Settembre 2018)

Io mi terrei Gazidis e, al limite, Gandini. Marotta mi dà l'idea di essere molto meno competente di Paratici, magari sbaglierò, ma se la Juventus pensa di poterne fare a meno non rischierei.


----------



## Nils (30 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A me frega meno di zero di sta storia di come si vince. Con questa roba continueremo ad avere ex milanisti incapaci in panchina e a collezionare sesti posti anonimi mentre altri collezionano scudetti e coppe.
> Tra l'altro Ancelotti è stato sì un giocatore del Milan, ma ha allenato pure la Juventus prima di aprire un ciclo da noi. Con sti ragionamenti allora non avremmo ingaggiato neanche lui in quanto ex allenatore gobbo.



Che ragionamenti, Ancellotti non è mai stata una bandiera dei gobbi, non mi frega nulla se un giocatore o un allenatore è passato da Torino, anche perchè la maggior parte ne esce schifata, vedi Virdis, Ancellotti, Pippo, Higuain ecc

Ma Conte è stata una bandiera per di più cacciata a calci, fate un pò voi se uno può desiderarlo ardentemente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Settembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Che ragionamenti, Ancellotti non è mai stata una bandiera dei gobbi, non mi frega nulla se un giocatore o un allenatore è passato da Torino, anche perchè la maggior parte ne esce schifata, vedi Virdis, Ancellotti, Pippo, Higuain ecc
> 
> Ma Conte è stata una bandiera per di più cacciata a calci, fate un pò voi se uno può desiderarlo ardentemente.



Spero solo che non vada all'Inter o a qualche squadra italiana mentre noi continuiamo a collezionare bandiere e figurine in panchina alla Inzaghi/Seedorf/Brocchi/Gattuso arrivando dal 10° al 6° posto ogni anno solo perchè noi vogliamo vincere da Milan senza assumere gente capace e che ha dimostrato di vincere in altre squadre rivali.
Vincere poi cosa esattamente? A parte la supercoppa di 2 anni fa, l'ultimo trofeo non ricordo più quando l'abbiamo vinto.
Comunque siamo off topic, per me Marotta sarebbe manna dal cielo.


----------



## Nils (30 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che non vada all'Inter o a qualche squadra italiana mentre noi continuiamo a collezionare bandiere e figurine in panchina alla Inzaghi/Seedorf/Brocchi/Gattuso arrivando dal 10° al 6° posto ogni anno solo perchè noi vogliamo vincere da Milan senza assumere gente capace e che ha dimostrato di vincere in altre squadre rivali.
> Vincere poi cosa esattamente? A parte la supercoppa di 2 anni fa, l'ultimo trofeo non ricordo più quando l'abbiamo vinto.
> Comunque siamo off topic, *per me Marotta sarebbe manna dal cielo.*



io sono dell'opinione che non è perchè uno ha vinto deve per forza essere un fenomeno,
ecco questo si che va copiato dalla Juve...

Galliani non era certo un genio del calciomercato,
Marotta lo stanno scacciando stile JUve, come hanno già fatto con Conte,

Allegri ha vinto moltissimo, ma anche i tifosi della Juve sanno che non è un fenomeno della panchina, era semplicemente l'uomo giusto al momento giusto sulla panchina giusta, non è detto che in un altra panchina si ripetano le stesse condizioni.

Gli allenatori sicuramente vincenti sono quelli che hanno fatto bene in più ambienti, diversi fra loro,
Sarri, Capello ecc.
Noi al momento dobbiamo traghettare, tanto anche tecnicamente questa rosa non è competitiva,
COnti può essere al massimo un traghettatore, ma non uno da cicli pluriennali, per stare tanto tempo in un ambiente non basta l'eventuale capacità tattica o motivazionale, servono anche molte altre doti che per esempio Allegri ha in abbondanza e che al parruccone sono carenti.


----------



## Roccoro (30 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



Potrebbe pure andare all'Arsenal in teoria, ora che è orfana di gazidis. Comunque il suo allontanamento è stato segnato dalla vicenda anche dalla vicenda Ronaldo e anche dalla vicenda dello scambio con il Milan di quest'estate, contrario a tutte e 2 (più un'altra ma è meglio non parlarne)...Marotta per me non viene al Milan, ma vedremo


----------



## Goro (30 Settembre 2018)

Non credo a questa notizia, credo alle insistenti voci su Gandini e quindi confido sul fatto di stare ben coperti nel ruolo che occuperebbe Marotta. Perchè, e come letto non sono il solo, faccio parte di quelli che crede che il fenomeno sia Paratici e credo che per il lato economico il lavoro che fa Marotta potrà essere ben fatto dai nostri.

Marotta ha capacità ma non ci siamo con i tempi, se si fosse liberato solo pochi mesi fa credo al 100% starebbe qui, ora ne dubito. E capisco l'essere restii sugli ex gobbi, per Conte farei un'eccezione volentieri in quanto si tratta di campo, per Marotta no dopo Bonucci e le altre storie.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



Posto che certe notizione almeno all'inizio le prendo sempre coi piedi di piombo, ma se fosse vero....ma magari! E chi se ne frega della divisione dei ruoli, sono troppi, sono pochi, sono incompatibili ecc....se lo fanno vuol dire che l'organigramma è già stato programmato come si deve. Qua pare che uno si svegli la mattina e dica "voglio Gazidis", si risvegli la mattina dopo e dica "voglio pure Marotta" e così via. Questi sono contatti iniziati mesi fa, quando il possibile organigramma societario era già nei progetti dei Singer, davvero certe considerazioni banali del tipo "eh ma ci sta già tizio, c'è pure caio, quanti sono..." mi lasciano interdetto. Per non parlare delle teorie sullo "juventinismo" e sulle rivalità in genere che erano già da preistoria del calcio negli anni 60', figuriamoci adesso. 

Anche per questa mentalità in stile "tifoso becero" da baretto di periferia il Milan è fermo al palo da anni.


----------



## sunburn (30 Settembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Metterei Marotta punta centrale e Gandini esterno alto a sinistra.


A me piacerebbe Gazidis falso nueve.


----------



## MrPeppez (30 Settembre 2018)

Spero farsa.

Marotta è andato avanti a parametri zero e clausole rescissorie mettendo contro i giocatori con le vecchie proprietà. Può essere bravo al massimo a vendere ma quando sei alla Juventus comandi tutto, da noi farebbe ridere come le ultime dirigenze (fra cui quella attuale, più di tutte e non lo avrei mai detto).

Marotta, Gazidisi, Leonardo, Maldini, Elliott e poi in campo facciamo ridere contro Cagliari, Atalanta, Empoli....abbiamo una squadra che ormai sono 4/5 anni che è a livello di Sampdoria, Udinese mettiamocelo in testa che il Milan non esiste più e con questo FPF non ci rialzeremo mai e poi mai, siamo condannati ad essere ormai una media della Serie A stop. Ci potrebbe salvare una calciopoli bis che condanni Juve, Napoli, Roma e Inter...ma noi siamo così puliti?


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Posto che certe notizione almeno all'inizio le prendo sempre coi piedi di piombo, ma se fosse vero....ma magari! E chi se ne frega della divisione dei ruoli, sono troppi, sono pochi, sono incompatibili ecc....se lo fanno vuol dire che l'organigramma è già stato programmato come si deve. Qua pare che uno si svegli la mattina e dica "voglio Gazidis", si risvegli la mattina dopo e dica "voglio pure Marotta" e così via. Questi sono contatti iniziati mesi fa, quando il possibile organigramma societario era già nei progetti dei Singer, davvero certe considerazioni banali del tipo "eh ma ci sta già tizio, c'è pure caio, quanti sono..." mi lasciano interdetto. Per non parlare delle teorie sullo "juventinismo" e sulle rivalità in genere che erano già da preistoria del calcio negli anni 60', figuriamoci adesso.
> 
> Anche per questa mentalità in stile "tifoso becero" da baretto di periferia il Milan è fermo al palo da anni.



Condivisibile. Nessuno nega che lo "stile Milan" venga meno con personaggi che da anni vediamo affiliati a club lontani anni luce dal nostro modo di stare nel mondo calcistico. Ma se la notizia è vera, sicuramente Elliott è già da un pezzo che ci starà pensando. Il punto è semmai se sarà in grado di incidere positivamente. E comunque niente è per sempre, Marotta non è giovanissimo, se ci dà una mano a risollevarci, ok, poi tanti saluti. Lui da solo non cambierà il DNA del club, che adesso invece dovrebbe essere iniettato in dosi massiccie ai giocatori, eventualmente.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Condivisibile. Nessuno nega che lo "stile Milan" venga meno con personaggi che da anni vediamo affiliati a club lontani anni luce dal nostro modo di stare nel mondo calcistico. Ma se la notizia è vera, sicuramente Elliott è già da un pezzo che ci starà pensando. Il punto è semmai se sarà in grado di incidere positivamente. E comunque niente è per sempre, Marotta non è giovanissimo, se ci dà una mano a risollevarci, ok, poi tanti saluti. Lui da solo non cambierà il DNA del club, che adesso invece dovrebbe essere iniettato in dosi massiccie ai giocatori, eventualmente.



Ma sì certo, figuriamoci se un Marotta o un Conte vengono a cambiare lo stile Milan, se sono intelligenti si adattano ed entrano con il dovuto rispetto, non a caso sono già stati messi Maldini e Leonardo a garanzia di questo. Quanto all'età, è naturale che Marotta non starebbe poi tanti anni per motivi anagrafici e se inciderà chiaramente è tutto da vedere. Leggo che molti scrivono "il fenomeno è Paratici"...lui è bravissimo certo, ma a parte che in quel ruolo abbiamo Leonardo che ha già dimostrato negli anni il suo valore...Paratici chi l'ha scoperto e chi l'ha portato all'inizio alla Samp? L'ha scoperto forse Fassone? No, Marotta. Ecco, credo che non sia un caso se certi dirigenti falliscono ovunque ed altri fanno bene...c'è chi punta su Mirabelli (o al massimo Ausilio) e c'è chi punta su Paratici. Così va il mondo. 

Sui limiti della rosa purtroppo concordo, io qualcosa me la aspetto già a gennaio...sperando nel VA.


----------



## dottor Totem (30 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Alvise Cagnazzo, giornalista italiano di The Sun, Marotta (che ha dato l'addio alla Juve QUI http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso-marotta-verso-laddio-alla-juventus-vt68039.html#post1666636 ) al termine della stagione accetterà l'offerta fattagli da Elliott e passerà al Milan. Marotta, da giugno, sarà l'AD del Milan (probabilmente insieme a Gazidis NDR).
> 
> *Per TMW, invece, su Marotta è in pressing la Roma.*



Magari. Sarebbe la conferma delle intenzioni della dirigenza di fare sul serio. 
Preferire Leonardo a Marotta mi sembra frutto solo di retaggi nostalgici. 
Il momento storico conferma quotidianamente che il Milan come tutte le altre grandi squadre abbiano bisogno di grandi curriculum oltre che di grandi campioni.


----------

